# 1937 Huffman Firestone Supreme Project



## TWBikesnstripes (Jul 25, 2020)

There seems to be some interest by a few Cabers as to what became of this bicycle.
It's here in my hands now and i'm in the process of putting it back together.
I'm mostly a Schwinn enthusiast but find this bike to be one of the great examples of the streamline era roughly 1934-1941
and figured this was an opportunity to own this fabulous bike.
Marty (cyclingday) here on the cabe has been instrumental in providing me with some needed parts and a wealth of knowledge of these bikes
and i thank him very much.  
I'm setting the bike up with the wheel set that was on it for the time being until i can locate the correct wheels with the rim profile and original well used chrome.
I'll be looking for some person majestic pedals too. A long spring mesinger seat












































 is on the way. The putter stem and correct bars i have.
The chain guard wasn't original to this bike. I had to try to do paint that looked similar to the rest of the original finish.   
I'll post more photos as i get as closer to getting the bike back to the way i think it was. Tom


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 25, 2020)

That's an awesome bike you picked up. Glad you are on the way to getting it correct and rolling. I'm sure we are all looking forward to seeing updates.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 26, 2020)

Excellent!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 26, 2020)

Man that's nice!    Great job on the guard!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 26, 2020)

Wow!
That bike sure is a long way, from laying in pieces at a garage sale, for $5.00 bucks.
It’s good to see it back together again.
Definitely one of the top ten, designs of the 1930’s.
Nice work, Tom!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 26, 2020)

Excellent work, great looking bike. Will be watching this one for the completed results. 
Hammerhead


----------



## RJWess (Jul 26, 2020)

Nice to see this put together. Looks Great!!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 2, 2020)

Here’s a sneak peek I took of it yesterday while it was out being ridden for the first time in decades.
Nice bike, Tom!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 2, 2020)

Looks amazing !


----------



## RJWess (Aug 2, 2020)

It has a great look. Fantastic patina!!!


----------



## OC54 (Aug 2, 2020)

It's beautiful Tom!


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Aug 2, 2020)

Thanks for the positive response on the Huffman Fleetwood Supreme!
I have the seat, pedals, chain and the handlebars in place. Should be getting chrome wheels soon.
Took it for a 30 mile shakedown ride with some fellow old bike enthusiasts Saturday.
The bike rides great. Here's a few photos of what it looks like currently.


----------



## JLF (Aug 27, 2020)

Beautiful build!


----------



## jlively970 (Sep 10, 2020)

Wow, what a beauty!!  Nice job, love the patina and the last pictured wheelset!


----------



## 1motime (Sep 10, 2020)

Very nice job!  The lines really stand out without distraction of lots of plating!  Beautiful bike


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 10, 2020)

I hear there may be some updates to this fantastic bike @TWBikesnstripes


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Sep 13, 2020)

Greetings,
I think the '37 Huffman is pretty much done. On the lookout for a pair of black prewar finger grips and thats about it.
Thanks to Nate @Krakatoa for the wheelset, Brant @New Mexico Brant for the speedometer dash/housing, Mark @markivpedalpusher for the terrific job
on the clipper speedometer conversion after i made the custom Firestone face. Brady Clark provided a great set of original persons supreme pedals
that i converted to person majestics with the repro end plates. Marty @cyclingday for much needed advice and parts and Bob @bobcycles for the B-1
Mesinger seat. Tried my hand at cutting my own Initial letters out of some thin galvanized metal i had with tin snips and a dremel moto-tool.
Now i'm ready to roll. Attached are a few photos.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 13, 2020)

Wow!
It looks great, Tom!
That Firestone Supreme speedometer is the icing on the cake.
Nice job!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 6, 2022)

I had been wanting to get some shots of our two Fleetwood's together, and yesterday turned out to be the day.

















Diana Ross has got nothing on these two Supreme’s!


----------



## Nashman (Jun 6, 2022)

you tube my world is empty without you supremes - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------

